# App schließt nach 2 Sekunden



## AGW (15. Nov 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine Android App programmieren lassen, aber nur jetzt habe ichdie Links im Menü geändert, ohne Problem, und habe es mit einem neuen Firebase Konto ,,verbunden", aber jetzt schließt die App nach ca. 2 Sekunden wieder. In Android Studio habe ich einen Error: https://www.agw-international.com/wp-content/uploads/app-error.png

Code: agw-international.com/app.zip
App: agw-international.com/app.apk


----------



## kneitzel (15. Nov 2020)

Wieso beschäftigst Du Dich nicht einmal von Grund auf mit der Entwicklung für Android.

Das was du da als Fehlerbild gezeigt hast, ist vom Bauen - das ist also kein Laufzeit Problem. Aber du erzählst etwas von einem Laufzeitproblem?
Also irgendwas passt da nicht wirklich ...

Die Lint Meldung bezieht sich auf die Abhängigkeiten. Dem solltest Du mal nachgehen. Du kannst auf der Kommandozeile einmal gradlew build starten - dann bekommst Du auch einen Hinweis zu einem Lint Report, in dem noch ein paar Informationen mehr enthalten sind.

Aber ich werde da nicht noch mehr Zeit reinstecken - Du hast ja Abhängigkeiten geändert / hinzugefügt und dabei eine Konstellation hin bekommen, die nicht kompatibel ist. Also solltest Du die Änderungen, die Du gemacht hast, diesbezüglich prüfen...


----------



## AGW (16. Nov 2020)

Es funktioniert wieder.


----------

